# Anubias turning brown, getting holes (pics)



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Ehh looks like the way you are describing the problem-- it's likely potassium deficiency or something else.. You mentioned you don't use any fertilizer. Looks like now you should dose fertilizers.  I recommend dosing Seachem's Flourish comprehensive once or twice every week.. it's a complete mix of NPK+Trace. Or, you can make a do-it-yourself mix, so you can save money $$$.. mix up dry fertilizers with distilled water and try and find a similar formula ratio to comprehensive, which I have not tried yet. 

Good luck, sorry to hear it is not doing well.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks like seachem flourish does not contain NPK and they want you to buy it separetely: Amazon.com: Seachem Flourish 500ml: Pet Supplies

I think I have either P or K deficiency because it's the old growth that's dying, but I'm having trouble distinguishing which. Here's another pic


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

It should provide NPK actually, but in really low amounts.. which is ideal for your kind of low tech setup with non-demanding plants, in my opinion. Since NPK is relatively low in flourish comprehensive, that's why they want you to get their other NPK macro fert products to help up the nutrients a bit, when it's not necessary for your kind of setup.. Just flourish is enough, unless you plan going high tech or you're just looking to increase a certain amount of element fertilizer by a small-big margin or something.. it's part of their business to lure buyers. It's not a must, requirement that you would also have to get their other macro ferts, I should say. Have a good one.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

NeonFlux said:


> It should provide NPK actually, but in really low amounts.. which is ideal for your kind of low tech setup with non-demanding plants, in my opinion. Since NPK is relatively low in flourish comprehensive, that's why they want you to get their other NPK macro fert products to help up the nutrients a bit, when it's not necessary for your kind of setup.. Just flourish is enough, unless you plan going high tech or you're just looking to increase a certain amount of element fertilizer by a small-big margin or something.. it's part of their business to lure buyers. It's not a must, requirement that you would also have to get their other macro ferts, I should say. Have a good one.


Gotcha, thanks for the tip! Just ordered the flourish comprehensive.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

You're welcome! Glad I could help. Nice flame moss in the pic, by the way.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

I reccomend mixing your own ferts. Nilocg (hes a member here) will hook you up with some dry stuff and there are loads of dosing calculators out there to help you figure out how much, how often.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you're running low on phosphates or CO2. This is what my anubias does after I run low on P. I suggest adding some potassium salt of phosphates and trimming off the leaves as they become completely reabsorbed.


----------

